# Bearded Dragon Basking Light as only heat



## aj_walters (Sep 9, 2008)

As the title says guys,
Am i ok to use the basking light as the only form of heat in my 4 foot viv?

I'm just now setting my viv with the idea of having a pair of bd's. i have plugged the 100w basking light into a 600w habistat and have the sensor at the cool end, but i'm finding that the temps are 70 at the cool and 95 in the basking area, but when the temps are reached the basking light goes off.

i have a heat mat, (not installed yet) but am i better putting the heat mat on the outside back of the viv at the hot end and plug that into the habistat and just leaving the basking light on during "the day".

also where is it best to have the habistat sensor.

Sorry for all the questions 

Thanks


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Yes... it's how you're meant to set up a beardie viv. Heat mats are sometimes used as backup heating for night time if needed in winter.


Which thermostat is it you've got? for a basking light you need a dimmer but if the light goes 'off' it doesn't sound like a dimmer.... unless it dims right down. If it does then you might be better trying a lower wattage bulb as the aim if to not have the light going on and off all day.

Probe placement....... wherever you have to put it to get the right temperatures. There is no right place (just not on the roof of the viv  ), it pretty much goes wherever it has to, to give the right heat where needed - can take a bit of playing about


----------



## aj_walters (Sep 9, 2008)

it is a dimming stat, 

its not on fully much, do i risk over heating the viv if i just leave the basking light on all the time?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

the theromstat tells it when it's too hot and cools it down till it needs heating up again; so you won't overheat the viv. Just turn it off at night and off you go.... 

although if it is dimmed for most of the time, i'd pick up a 60watt bulb from Asda / etc and try that


----------



## aj_walters (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks for the info....

just to be clear

heat mat on back connected to habistat dimming stat
basking light on all day (if too hot get smaller bulb)
sensor in the middle somewhere?

that right?


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

aj_walters said:


> thanks for the info....
> 
> just to be clear
> 
> ...


n
you dont need a heat mat unless it gets cold at night getting below 60f
your heat bulb needs to be on a dimming stat
if its dimming the bulb to much change to a lower wattage
sensor roughly in the middle it may need to be moved as to have the temp range needed in the viv
get a timer and put the dimmer stat on a timer set to be on for 12 hrs a day


----------



## aj_walters (Sep 9, 2008)

awh said:


> n
> you dont need a heat mat unless it gets cold at night getting below 60f
> your heat bulb needs to be on a dimming stat
> if its dimming the bulb to much change to a lower wattage
> ...


thats my thoughts i don't have a heat bulb, only the basking light.
is that a problem?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

what are you using as a basking light?

a basking light is normally a heat bulb - IE a bulb that gives off heat for them to bask in.


----------



## aj_walters (Sep 9, 2008)

Meko said:


> what are you using as a basking light?
> 
> a basking light is normally a heat bulb - IE a bulb that gives off heat for them to bask in.


its a 100w silver backed spot bulb


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

ok, that's your heat bulb / basking bulb. they're both the same thing; it produces heat and the beardie basks under it in the hottest part.


----------



## Dubia82 (Jan 19, 2012)

In a 4ft Viv, I tried a 100w which was too hot and a 60w that was too cold... so I now use 2 60w, which is just right


----------



## aj_walters (Sep 9, 2008)

Dubia82 said:


> In a 4ft Viv, I tried a 100w which was too hot and a 60w that was too cold... so I now use 2 60w, which is just right


you got them on a dimmer stat?


----------



## Dubia82 (Jan 19, 2012)

Not right now... I check temps regularly and the room they are in is at a pretty much constant temp.

As one bulb isn't capable of getting it hot enough, I would put a dimmer on my secondary bulb (probably soon too with the weather getting better).


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

something does not add up if a 100watt is to hot then two 60watt must be hotter 

do yourself a favour get a dimmer stat and use it with a hundred watt bulb if it dims to much try with the 60watt you can get 75 watt 

instead of spending a fortune on reptile basking bulbs go to b & Q or some where that sells bulbs and get household reflector type bulbs they are a quarter of the price

in my vivs i have a hunderd watt bulb on a dimmer stat during the summer i use 60watt
what are you using to test the temps if it a dial themrometer they are useless try to get a infra red temp gun and use that


----------



## Dubia82 (Jan 19, 2012)

The 100w bulb was focussing too much on the one spot as my viv isn't tall enough (quite poss because of the few inches of sand). The 2 60w allowed the basking spot to be the correct temp whilst maintaining a nice gradient.

I wouldn't rely on dial thermos... I use a temp gun for mine. Also, I would never advise anyone to not use a stat like me... I still need to get another.

Your suggestion for a wattage in between with the dimmer would be the best option.


----------



## BettyandBanjodragons (Feb 27, 2012)

Its fine thats how its supposed to be. You only need additional heat sources if the one lamp can't achieve the correct basking temp alone.


----------

